# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτης κιθαρας 100/200 WATT

## thelegr

Γεια σας...

Θελω να φτιαξω ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ και ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ενισχυτη κιθαρας 100 η 200 watt 

Θα ειθελα ενα σχεδιο με τα προαναφερθεντα χαρακτηρηστικα οσο γινετε γιατι συνηθως αυτα τα 2 ειναι αντιθετα.. :Wink: 

Θα προτημουσα να εχει βρομικο καναλι (χωρις να με ενδιαφερει αν θα υπαρχει καθαρο) και οποσδειποτε CD INPUT

αν δεν εχει βρομικο, αλλα καθαρο καναλι δεν πειραζει(αν τα εχει και τα 2, ακομα καλυτερα) αλλα με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ η εισοδος CD...

EDIT: Αλλαγη σχεδιου...ο ενισχυτης να ειναι απο 60 watt και πανω με CD INPUT και βρομικο καναλι

Ευχαριστω

----------


## sakis

Σε μια καλη κατασκευη σε εναν ενισχυτη σημαινει οτι αφου εχουμε κολλησει τα εξαρτηματα στην πλακετα και εχουμε κανει τις δοκιμες μας και ειμαστε ετοιμοι να ολκληρωσουμε την κατασκευη ενα απαραιτητο πραγμα ειναι να πλυνουμε την πλακετα με ασετον για να φυγουν οι ρυτινες της κολλησης οχι τοσο για ομρφια αλλα και γιατι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις μπορει να δημιουργησουν  χωρητικοτητες 

Η επιμονη σου στο να θελεις βρωμικη πλακετα μου ειναι ακατανοητη ......

----------


## jim.ni

πάγωσα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα:

Mε βάση αυτά που ζητάς, φαντάζομαι κάτι σε LM3886, για τη δουλειά που το θες 
είναι Οκ. Βγάζει εως και >60-80W/4ohm. Σαν ισχύ αυτά τα W είναι παραπάνω απο 
ικανοποιητικά μιας και μιλάμε για μεσαίες που βγάζει η ηλ.κιθάρα. Αν μου έλεγες 
για μπάσο (κιθάρα μπάσο) είναι μικρός. Δηλαδή και φθηνό, και σχετικά ποιοτικό, 
καλύτερο τουλάχιστον απο κάτι άλλα. 

Σαν είσοδο μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις εσωτερικά στον ενισχυτή, ένα Distortion 
(κύκλωμα, οχι πεταλάκι). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα θες και προενίσχυση κιθάρας. 

Με τους κατάλληλους διακόπτες, μπορείς να έχεις Guitar In (Distortion), ή Line IN (CD).

----------


## jim.ni

moutoulos αυτό το όχι πεταλακι μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις? γιατί όχι ?  :Unsure: 
τώρα όσο αναφορά τα κανάλια θέλει ένα καθαρό, ένα distοrtion και 
το line in (cd) να παίζει ταυτόχρονα με ένα απο τα προηγούμενα για να κάνει
πρακτική εξάσκηση.

φίλε thelegr όταν λες οικονομικό για πόσα γιουρα μιλάμε?
δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιο σχέδιο να σου δώσω και δοκιμασμένο και οικονομικό και καλό ταυτόχρονα και εγώ ψάχνω  :Blush:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> τώρα όσο αναφορά τα κανάλια θέλει ένα καθαρό, ένα distοrtion και 
> το line in (cd) να παίζει ταυτόχρονα με ένα απο τα προηγούμενα για να κάνει
> πρακτική εξάσκηση.



 Η λύση που εφαρμόζω εγώ είναι ένας ενισχυτής μονοκάναλος (καθαρός) και ένας εξωτερικός παθητικός μίκτης που παίρνει στέρεο εισόδους απο την κάρτα ήχου του υπολογιστή και από ένα πετάλ και τις βγάζει σε ένα μονοφωνικό κανάλι. Όποιος ασχολείται με ηλεκτρική κιθάρα αργά η γρήγορα θα χρησιμοποιήσει πετάλ λόγω των πολλών δυνατοτήτων και ήχων  που μπορεί να δώσει. Ο παραμορφωτής μόνο δεν αρκεί.

----------


## thelegr

> Ανδρέα:
> 
> Mε βάση αυτά που ζητάς, φαντάζομαι κάτι σε LM3886, για τη δουλειά που το θες 
> είναι Οκ. Βγάζει εως και >60-80W/4ohm. Σαν ισχύ αυτά τα W είναι παραπάνω απο 
> ικανοποιητικά μιας και μιλάμε για μεσαίες που βγάζει η ηλ.κιθάρα. Αν μου έλεγες 
> για μπάσο (κιθάρα μπάσο) είναι μικρός. Δηλαδή και φθηνό, και σχετικά ποιοτικό, 
> καλύτερο τουλάχιστον απο κάτι άλλα. 
> 
> Σαν είσοδο μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις εσωτερικά στον ενισχυτή, ένα Distortion 
> ...



παιδια...

Συγκεκριμενα θελω ενισχυτη που να παιζει ταυτοχρωνα κιθαρα και μικροφωνο και αφηστε απεξω το "βρωμικο καναλι"...
Σχεδιο θελω για 60-200 βαττ (ενοειται και ενδιαμεσες τιμες πχ. 70,80 κ.τ.λ....) μονοκαναλο κιθαρας...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## thelegr

Βασικα εκτος απο το οτι θα τον χρησιμοποιω μανιοδως τον θελω και για "προσωπικη μου ευχαριστηση" (να λεω οτι εφτιαξα κι εγω κατι σωστο...οχι οπως το πεταλακι το οποιο βραχυκυκλωσα και εκαψα!!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: ).....

----------


## Γεώργιος

Φίλε μου φτιάξε αυτή την κατασκευή ενισχυτή που είναι και εύκολη αλλά και παράλληλα πολύ ποιοτική και ισχυρή θα πάρεις σίγουρα 120W πεντακάθαρα το ίδιο τον έχουμε φτιάξει σε ένα μικρό συγκροτηματάκι με κιθάρα - μπουζούκι - τουμπερλέκι και σκοτώνει αλλά το ίδιο έχω φτιάξει για το στερεοφωνικό στο σπίτι μου και είναι τρομερός ενώ το κόστος του είναι μηδαμινό. Προσωπικά έχω αλλάξει τα ΤΙΡ με BDW43D & BDW84D αντίστοιχα. Το μηχάνημα πάει του σκοτωμού. Το λίνκ είναι: http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/w...r-ocl-hifi.jpg

----------


## thanos94

Εγω θα σου προτεινα να φτιαξεις εναν leach amp που θα σου ειναι υπεραρκετος πιστευω και για τελικα χρησιμοποιει τα συμπληρωματικα mj15003/mj15004.Επισης Γιωργο ο ενισχυτης που προτεινες εχω διαβασει οτι εχει παρα πολλα προβληματα.Οσο για το μικρφωνο και οτι αλλο θες να συνδεσεις πιστευω με εναν απλο μικτη εισαι οκ.

----------


## Γεώργιος

Thanos94 έχω που λειτουργώ τον ενισχυτή αυτό εδώ και περίπου 1.5 χρόνο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο σε κάθε γλέντι με την παρέα μου τόσο σε αυτόν που έχουμε στο συγκροτηματάκι μας όσο και σε αυτόν που έχω στο στερεοφωνικό του σπιτιού μου, τώρα τί να πω για τα προβλήματα που έχεις διαβάσει οτι έχει. Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις το λινκ απο τον ενισχυτή που προτείνεις; Να πω ακόμα οτι ο ενισχυτής του συγκροτήματος είναι mono και του στερεοφωνικού είναι stereo με ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά. Για την εφαρμογή με μίκτη που αναφέρεις συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## thanos94

Φιλε Γιωργο ο ενισχυτης που προτεινω ειναι αυτος http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/ .Οσο για τον ενισχυτη του John Fisher cheap 100 to 150 watt υπαρχουν μερικα θεματα στο diyaudio. Τωρα αν τον εχεις φτιαξει και σου δουλευει οκ πασο απλος λεω τι εχω διαβασει δεν εχω καμια προσοπικη εμπειρια με τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη.

Φιλικα Θανασης

----------


## thelegr

> Φίλε μου φτιάξε αυτή την κατασκευή ενισχυτή που είναι και εύκολη αλλά και παράλληλα πολύ ποιοτική και ισχυρή θα πάρεις σίγουρα 120W πεντακάθαρα το ίδιο τον έχουμε φτιάξει σε ένα μικρό συγκροτηματάκι με κιθάρα - μπουζούκι - τουμπερλέκι και σκοτώνει αλλά το ίδιο έχω φτιάξει για το στερεοφωνικό στο σπίτι μου και είναι τρομερός ενώ το κόστος του είναι μηδαμινό. Προσωπικά έχω αλλάξει τα ΤΙΡ με BDW43D & BDW84D αντίστοιχα. Το μηχάνημα πάει του σκοτωμού. Το λίνκ είναι: http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/w...r-ocl-hifi.jpg



μμμ... ενδιαφερον...λιγο δυσκολο να βρω τροφοδοτικο αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ οικονομικος και καλος απ οτι μου ειπε ο πατεας μου που τα εχει πουδασει αυτα...αλλα το τροφοδοτικο....δυσκολο....

αν ξερεις που μπορω να βρω φτινο, πες μου...

----------


## sakis

αυτος που προτεινε τον ενισχυτη του τζον φισερ  εκανε κατι ελαφρομυαλο και βιαστικο και λυπαμαι που  την λεω ετσι .... στο diyaudio.com ολες οσες αναφορες υπαρχουν για αυτο τον ενισχυτη ειναι ολες ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.... ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΤΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΗΧΕΙΑ ....

----------


## gf

Δες και αυτον http://www.spaennare.se/K8060/k8060.pdf
http://www.velleman.eu/be/en/product/view/?id=360242

----------


## sakis

και αυτος ειναι μια απο τα ιδια χαλια γιωργο εχει συζητηθει εκτενως το θεμα μια και τον κατασκευασε ο ψρηστης Σαρακηνος .... δυσκολα θα βρεις κατι καλο το οποιο δουλευει με τιπ 142-147 ..... και φυσικα αυτο δεν μπορει να βγαλει πανω απο 50-55 βαττ στα 8 ωμ ενω στα τεσσερα ειναι εξαιρετικα ασταθης

----------


## moutoulos

> Οσο για τον ενισχυτη του John Fisher cheap 100 to 150 watt υπαρχουν μερικα θεματα στο diyaudio. Τωρα αν τον εχεις φτιαξει και σου δουλευει οκ πασο απλος λεω τι εχω διαβασει δεν εχω καμια προσοπικη εμπειρια με τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη.
> 
> Φιλικα Θανασης




Παιδιά και εγώ για τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή ..., δεν θα πέρναγα ούτε απ'έξω, που λένε.

Ανδρέα ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είναι παραπάνω σε W, απο αυτόν που σου είπα (LM3886), και δεν βλέπω και τον λόγο να φτιάξεις αυτόν όταν υπάρχει το LM3886. Ο ενισχυτή του John Fisher cheap 100 to 150 χειρότερος απο το LM3886, μπορεί να είναι, καλυτερος αποκλείεται.

----------


## gf

Οι κατασκευη τις περισσοτερες φορες φταιει για τις οποιες ασταθειες.
Εχω δυο τετοιους και προβλημα δεν ειδα.
Οπως και να εχει,  προτεινω το πιο λογικο πλεον....
http://www.thomann.de/gr/tamp_s150.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gr/the_tamp_e400.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gr/tamp_ta1050ii_endstufe.htm
..κατω απο 200ευρω ολα.
Αληθεια, οταν λεει ο φιλος μας οικοναμικο, τι εννοει?

----------


## sakis

> Φίλε μου φτιάξε αυτή την κατασκευή ενισχυτή που είναι και εύκολη αλλά και παράλληλα πολύ ποιοτική και ισχυρή θα πάρεις σίγουρα 120W πεντακάθαρα το ίδιο τον έχουμε φτιάξει σε ένα μικρό συγκροτηματάκι με κιθάρα - μπουζούκι - τουμπερλέκι και σκοτώνει αλλά το ίδιο έχω φτιάξει για το στερεοφωνικό στο σπίτι μου και είναι τρομερός ενώ το κόστος του είναι μηδαμινό. Προσωπικά έχω αλλάξει τα ΤΙΡ με BDW43D & BDW84D αντίστοιχα. Το μηχάνημα πάει του σκοτωμού. Το λίνκ είναι: http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/w...r-ocl-hifi.jpg



 μεγαλε λυπαμε αλλα δεν εχεις ιδεα για το τι μιλας .. ο ενισχυτης αυτος ειναι απλα μια καταστροφη και οπου εχει παρουαστει δεκαδες κοσμος εχει μονο αρνητικα να πει 

επισης τα 120 βαττ ουτε στο ονειρο σου να μην το ξαναπεις  .... αυτα

----------


## moutoulos

> moutoulos αυτό το όχι πεταλακι μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις? γιατί όχι ?




Ναι βέβαια ...

Ο Ανδρέας λέει πως θέλει ενσωματωμένο βρώμικο. Άρα εσωτερικά ο ενισχυτής θα πρέπει να έχει ένα κυκλωματάκι Distortion. Το οχι πεταλάκι αυτό εννούσα, να μην πάρει ένα πεταλάκι και το "καρφώσει" απ'έξω, αλλά να βρεί ένα Circuit Distortion και να μπεί μέσα.

----------


## thelegr

> Ναι βέβαια ...
> 
> Ο Ανδρέας λέει πως θέλει ενσωματωμένο βρώμικο. Άρα εσωτερικά ο ενισχυτής θα πρέπει να έχει ένα κυκλωματάκι Distortion. Το οχι πεταλάκι αυτό εννούσα, να μην πάρει ένα πεταλάκι και το "καρφώσει" απ'έξω, αλλά να βρεί ένα Circuit Distortion και να μπεί μέσα.



Βρε...Αφηστε το το βρωμικο καναλι...
1αν ενισχυτη κιθαρας απο 60 βαττ και πανω και οικονομικο που να εχει καθαρο καναλι και και αλλη μια εισοδο (κυριως για μικρωφωνο)...

----------


## moutoulos

> Βρε...Αφηστε το το βρωμικο καναλι...
> 1αν ενισχυτη κιθαρας απο 60 βαττ και πανω και οικονομικο που να εχει καθαρο καναλι και και αλλη μια εισοδο (κυριως για μικρωφωνο)...



Ανδρέα εγώ απάντησα σε σχέση με την αρχική σου σκέψη ...





> Γεια σας...
> 
> Θα προτημουσα να εχει βρομικο καναλι (χωρις να με ενδιαφερει αν θα υπαρχει καθαρο) και οποσδειποτε CD INPUT

----------


## thelegr

> Ανδρέα εγώ απάντησα σε σχέση με την αρχική σου σκέψη ...



Ενταξι τοτε...
βασικα ειμαι και ολιγον τι καινουριος πανω στο θεμα "ηλεκτρονικα" αλλα λογο του οτι εχω διαβασει διαφορα σχετικα με αυτο, εχω αρχησει να τα "καταλαβαινω" και να μπορω να τα φτιαχνω (τουλαχιστων θεοριτικα γιατι απο πραξη....αστο...θα ειναι το 1ο μου αν βγει επιτυχιμενο...)

ΕΕΕ...Ενταξι...και τι εμπειρια να εχω στα 15 μου χρονια?

γι αυτο θελω κατι απλο...χωρις βρομικο καναλι και τετοια και οπως ειπατε το CD INPUT ΤΟ βαζω με μεικτη...

κατι απλο και οικονομοικο (δεν μπορω να ξεπαραδιαστω για την " :Hammer: κ@βλ@ :Hammer: " μου)

----------


## thanos94

Επειδη οπως καλα ειπες εισαι καινουργιος και δεν εχεις μεγαλη εμπειρια θα σου προτεινα να μην πας με την μια στα 100-200watt θα ελεγα να φτιαξεις κατι με ολοκληρωμενο απλο και ευκολο το lm3886 που σου ειπε ο moutoulos ειναι αρκετα ευκολο και ακουγονται καλα λογια για αυτο.Αλλα καλα ολοκληρωμενα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τα tda2050(32w 4ohm,18w 8ohm),tda7294(80w 4ohm,50w 8ohm),lm4780(120watt 4ohm αμα θυμαμε καλα).Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα αμα θες με τρανζιστορ ειναι πιο δυσκολα και και πιο ακριβα.

Φιλικα Θανασης.

----------


## thelegr

> Επειδη οπως καλα ειπες εισαι καινουργιος και δεν εχεις μεγαλη εμπειρια θα σου προτεινα να μην πας με την μια στα 100-200watt θα ελεγα να φτιαξεις κατι με ολοκληρωμενο απλο και ευκολο το lm3886 που σου ειπε ο moutoulos ειναι αρκετα ευκολο και ακουγονται καλα λογια για αυτο.Αλλα καλα ολοκληρωμενα κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τα tda2050(32w 4ohm,18w 8ohm),tda7294(80w 4ohm,50w 8ohm),lm4780(120watt 4ohm αμα θυμαμε καλα).Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα αμα θες με τρανζιστορ ειναι πιο δυσκολα και και πιο ακριβα.
> 
> Φιλικα Θανασης.



Ευχατιστω για τις συμβουλες σου...
αν μπορεις να μου δωσεις ενα σχεδιο με το tda7294 και θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος

----------


## jim.ni

> Βρε...Αφηστε το το βρωμικο καναλι...
> 1αν ενισχυτη κιθαρας απο 60 βαττ και πανω και οικονομικο που να εχει καθαρο καναλι και και αλλη μια εισοδο (κυριως για μικρωφωνο)...



Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες τώρα. Ηλεκτρική παίζεις ή ακουστική και τραγουδάς?
Αν είσαι στην δεύτερη κατηγορία θέλεις ένα  http://www.thomann.de/gr/harley_benton_hbac80.htm

----------


## gf

> Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες τώρα. Ηλεκτρική παίζεις ή ακουστική και τραγουδάς?
> Αν είσαι στην δεύτερη κατηγορία θέλεις ένα  http://www.thomann.de/gr/harley_benton_hbac80.htm



Α γεια σου!! Αυτο ειναι!

----------


## thelegr

> Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες τώρα. Ηλεκτρική παίζεις ή ακουστική και τραγουδάς?
> Αν είσαι στην δεύτερη κατηγορία θέλεις ένα http://www.thomann.de/gr/harley_benton_hbac80.htm



Βασικα ανοικω στην πρωτη κατιγορια και θελω εναν ενισχυτη που να δεχεται και μικροφωνο (για συγκροτημα)...
ειπα αφηστε το βρωμικο καναλι γιατι αν το διαβασες μπορω να βαλω ενα πεταλακι καθως οπως παλι προειπα ειμαι αρχαριος και αυτη θα ειναι στο περιπου 2η κατασκευη που φτιαχνω (το περιπου το ειπα γιατι το πεταλακι που προσπαθησα να φτιαξω βραχικυκλωσε με το που το εβαλα στην πριζα...)
γι αυτο θελω κατι απλο προς το παρον

----------


## thanos94

Το σχεδιο για το tda7294 μπορεις να το βρει εδω http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1057.pdf ειναι το figure 1.

----------


## thelegr

> Το σχεδιο για το tda7294 μπορεις να το βρει εδω http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1057.pdf ειναι το figure 1.



Πολυ ενδιαφερον και ευκολο...
ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου για το figure 25 σαν 2η κατασκευη μετα απο αυτο? γιατι το figure 18 φενεται αρκετα δυσκολο...

----------


## thanos94

Για το figure 25 ειναι απλα 2 γεφυρωμενα tda7294 που μπορουν να βγαλουν αποτι λεει το datasheet 150w στα 8ohm με +-25v.Δεν το εχω ακουσει για να σου πω την προσοπικη εμπειρια αλλα το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι ποτε μην χρησιμοποιησεις 4ohm ηχειο στο γεφυρωμενο κυκλωμα και στο απλο αν η τροφοδοσια σου ειναι πανω απο 27volt dc μονο 8ohm.

----------


## thelegr

> Για το figure 25 ειναι απλα 2 γεφυρωμενα tda7294 που μπορουν να βγαλουν αποτι λεει το datasheet 150w στα 8ohm με +-25v.Δεν το εχω ακουσει για να σου πω την προσοπικη εμπειρια αλλα το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι ποτε μην χρησιμοποιησεις 4ohm ηχειο στο γεφυρωμενο κυκλωμα και στο απλο αν η τροφοδοσια σου ειναι πανω απο 27volt dc μονο 8ohm.



υπαρχει layout για το figure28 ? αν ναι το θελω οπωσδειποτε...αυτο θα φτιαξω...

----------


## thelegr

το figure28 τι τροφοδοτικο θελει? επιδη βλεπω "+-Vs"
που μπορω να το βρω? 
η μαλον πως μπορω να το φτιαξω?

----------


## thanos94

Ανδρεα το figure 28 ειναι απλα ενα σχεδιαγραμα distortion vs output power.Αμα εκανες λαθος και εννοουσες το 25 τοτε το μονο layout που βρηκα ειναι αυτο http://maryus17.freeservers.com/photo4.html σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα.Για τροφοδοτικο θελει συμμετρικο δηλαδη να εχει και αρνητικη και θετικη ταση και την γειωση.Το tda7294 γεφυρωμενο και οταν ειναι λεει οτι θελει 2χ18ac και μετα την ανορθωση 25v και πιστευω πρεπει να ειναι 300-400 vac ο μετασχηματιστης.Για τους πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης 2χ10.000μf πρεπει να ειναι μια χαρα.Μετασχηματιστη αγορασε απο τον Γιατρα και τους πυκνωτες απο καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων.

----------


## thelegr

> Ανδρεα το figure 28 ειναι απλα ενα σχεδιαγραμα distortion vs output power.Αμα εκανες λαθος και εννοουσες το 25 τοτε το μονο layout που βρηκα ειναι αυτο http://maryus17.freeservers.com/photo4.html σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλα.Για τροφοδοτικο θελει συμμετρικο δηλαδη να εχει και αρνητικη και θετικη ταση και την γειωση.Το tda7294 γεφυρωμενο και οταν ειναι λεει οτι θελει 2χ18ac και μετα την ανορθωση 25v και πιστευω πρεπει να ειναι 300-400 vac ο μετασχηματιστης.Για τους πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης 2χ10.000μf πρεπει να ειναι μια χαρα.Μετασχηματιστη αγορασε απο τον Γιατρα και τους πυκνωτες απο καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων.



Αι για σου...το 25 ενοουσα
Παντος το κοστος του ειναι ελαχιστο...απ οτι κοιταξα στην gr.rs-online.com , τα υλικα(εκτος μετασχηματιστη και πλακετα)δεν ξεπερναει τα 50-60 ευρω (με προχειρο υπολoγισμο...)
Δεν επιασα αυτο με τον μετασχηματιστη και τους πυκνωτες...οι πυκνωτες που χρησημευουν (χαζη ερωτηση για εσας, αλλα εγω δεν ξερω)

----------


## thelegr

που θα βρω πλακετες καθως και fecl3 ?

----------


## thanos94

Ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να εχει 220v πρωτευον και δευτερευων 2χ18v ac αρα μετα την ανορθωση θα ειναι 25v dc.Οι πυκνωτες τους βαζουμαι για να φιλτραρουμαι το ρευμα για πιο αναλυτικες πληροφοριες μπορεις να δεις εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies .Πλακετες στη κεφαλονια δεν ξερω αλλα σχεδον ολα τα καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα εχουν και πλακετες και fecl3.Αμα δεν βρεις fecl3 μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κεζαπ(το βρισκεις στο σουπερ μαρκετ) και perydrol(το βρισκεις σε φαρμακειο) ειναι πιο επικινδυνο ομως.*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Ολα τα αποχαλκωτικα μειγματα ειναι χημικα και κανουν κακο στη υγεια μας να ειστε παντα σε καλα αεριζομενο χωρο και να φορατε παντα γαντια και μασκα*

----------


## thelegr

> Ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να εχει 220v πρωτευον και δευτερευων 2χ18v ac αρα μετα την ανορθωση θα ειναι 25v dc.Οι πυκνωτες τους βαζουμαι για να φιλτραρουμαι το ρευμα για πιο αναλυτικες πληροφοριες μπορεις να δεις εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies .Πλακετες στη κεφαλονια δεν ξερω αλλα σχεδον ολα τα καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα εχουν και πλακετες και fecl3.Αμα δεν βρεις fecl3 μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κεζαπ(το βρισκεις στο σουπερ μαρκετ) και perydrol(το βρισκεις σε φαρμακειο) ειναι πιο επικινδυνο ομως.*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Ολα τα αποχαλκωτικα μειγματα ειναι χημικα και κανουν κακο στη υγεια μας να ειστε παντα σε καλα αεριζομενο χωρο και να φορατε παντα γαντια και μασκα*



Ενταξη μ αυτο...Ως αναφορα τα "vac"?Τι ειναι ( :Brick wall: )?

Γενικως δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων στην κεφαλονια (υπηρχε καποτα αλλα τωρα...)
Οτι περνω, το περνω απ Αθηνα (η απο rs-online.com) και γι αυτο ζητησα καταστημα με φτηνες πλακετες και fecl3 (σε Αθηνα)

----------


## thanos94

VAC σημαινει βολταμπερ οταν εχουμε εναλλασομενο ρευμα δεν μετραμε σε watt αλλα σε vac δηλαδη vac=watt ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι εννοω.Για καταστημα δες εδω http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265.

----------


## thelegr

> VAC σημαινει βολταμπερ οταν εχουμε εναλλασομενο ρευμα δεν μετραμε σε watt αλλα σε vac δηλαδη vac=watt ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι εννοω



ΑΑΑ...καταλαβα (απλως το ειχα δει σαν VA η VolAb)...





> .Για καταστημα δες εδω http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265.



Ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα...ηλεκτρονικα παιρνω απο ενα καταστημα στην Ν.Σμυρνη (Αθηνα) το οποιο αν θυμαμαι καλα λεγετε BestOfElectrics η καπως ετσι...
Το μονο που δεν ηξερα ειναι το που θα βρω fecl3 (εκει εχει πλακετες αλλα αλλα ρωτισα και για αυτες επιδη ειναι λιγο ακριβες εκει)...

----------


## thanos94

Επειδη πιο πριν ειπα μια λαλακια δεν ειναι vac αλλα va οπως καλα ειπες σορρυ μπερδευτηκα.vac=*V*olts *A*lternative *C*urrent
                  va=Watt

----------


## thelegr

> Επειδη πιο πριν ειπα μια λαλακια δεν ειναι vac αλλα va οπως καλα ειπες σορρυ μπερδευτηκα.vac=*V*olts *A*lternative *C*urrent
> va=Watt



Σωπα μωρε...τα λαθη ειναι για τους ανθρωπους... :Cool: 

μολις τον φτιαξω θα σας ενημερωσω (που μαλλον θα αργισω γιατι ειμαι σε περιοδο διαγωνισματων :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: )

----------


## Peiramatisths

Γεια σας..

Ειδα το figure 25 απο το http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1057.pdf και με ενδιαφερε πολυ.
Αλλα επιδη ειμαι και πληρως πρωταρης εχω καποιες αποριες.

1η απορια.
που ειναι η εισοδος της του ηχου :Confused1: 

2η απορια

Το st-by/mute τι ειναι και που συνδεεται :Confused1: 

3η απορια

Τι ειναι το Vi (Φανταζομαι εχει να κανει με το +Vs και το -Vs) και που συνδεεται και αυτο?

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## tsoba

παιδια γεια σας μη πονοκεφαλιαζετε  εχω κατασκευασει   τον ενισχυτη με τα tip142-147  με πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια ομως πρεπει να ξερετε  τα mosfet  ειναι ΜΟΝΟ  για inverter και τιποτε αλλο οπως και τα ολοκληρωμενα τυπου  lm3886 κτλ  ειναι παρα πολυ κατωτερα απο τα τρανζιστορ το εχω τεσταρει παρα πολλες φορες ευχαριστω

----------


## Panοs

γεια σου γιωργο..
που το ξέθαψες θεμα 5 ετων??  :Biggrin: 
τεσπα..
α)τα tip142-147 δεν ειναι mosfet....ειναι τρανσιστορ darlington...
β)τον ενισχυτή που λες τον εχω κατασκευάσει και εγω και ειναι άθλιος...
γ)γιατι τα mosfet ειναι μονο για inverter και οχι για παλμοτροφοδοτικα,ενισχυτες class ab-class d κλπ??
δ)το lm3886 ειναι πολυ ποιο αξιόπιστο απο τον ενισχυτή με τα tip και βγάζει και πολυ καλύτερο ηχο....

----------


## radiofonias

Καλώς τον μάστορα!
Δηλαδή η Unison research για παραδειγμα που πουλάει τον Unico 150 πέντε χιλιάρικα   και έχει 8 μοσφετ στην έξοδο δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται ή τα αυτιά τους είναι βουλωμένα.
Επίσης το LM 3886 τι έχει μέσα τρανζίστορ δεν έχει. 
Καλώς ήρθες και καλό διάβασμα!!!

----------


## Dbnn

> παιδια γεια σας μη πονοκεφαλιαζετε  εχω κατασκευασει   τον ενισχυτη με τα tip142-147  με πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια ομως πρεπει να ξερετε  τα mosfet  ειναι ΜΟΝΟ  για inverter και τιποτε αλλο οπως και τα ολοκληρωμενα τυπου  lm3886 κτλ  ειναι παρα πολυ κατωτερα απο τα τρανζιστορ το εχω τεσταρει παρα πολλες φορες ευχαριστω



Φερτον να τον βαλω διπλα σε εναν που εφτιαξα με 3χ irf640/ 3χirf9640 class AB με +/-50vDC και 1.2kW μετασχηματιστη να δουμε ποιος θα τη βγαλει καθαρη, και στο 1Ω ακομα....

----------


## agis68

Καλημέρα και καλή σαρακοστή....με ενδιαφέρει η κατασκευή ενός φορητού ενισχυτή. Ένας έτοιμος καλής ποιότητας έχει πάνω από 400 ευρώ. Η φορητότητα με ενδιαφέρει γιατί παίζω σε μαγαζιά ή στο δρόμο σαξόφωνο αλλά θα παίζει κουρτίνα από πιάνο ή μπάσο για καλύτερη απόδοση....θα φτιαχτεί έτσι ώστε να μπει στη καμπίνα και ένα CDwalkman για να παίζει τη συνοδευτική μουσική....με ενδιαφέρει ένα καλό σχέδιο και αξιόπιστο...απλά έβαλα εδώ το ποστ για οικονομία στο φόρουμ.....

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## cloud_constructor

Για ριξε μια ματια εδω:

http://bmamps.com/Tech_sch.html

εχει ενα τονο σχεδιαγραμμτα απο ενυσχητες , πεταλια , κονσολες , εφε ,...απειρα ..



Ωπα τωρα ειδα οτι θες φορητο ...

Χμ..Ποσα Watt λες? Σιγουρα σε ολοκληρωμενο θα πηγαινα να σου πω..Και θα συνδιαζα ενα life pack η τπτ τετοιο και θα ηταν μια χαρα

Για μια ιδεα δες αυτο (οχι να υπολοιησεις αυτο απλα να δεις τι μπορει να γινει)

----------


## sakisr

Φιλοι του φορουμ καλημερα!Επειδη πολυ ''μελανι'' χυθηκε στο θεμα θα ξαναπω κατι να το καταλαβουν οσοι ασχολουνται με το LIVE ειτε ειναι μουσικοι ειτε ειναι DJ's.
Καλη η εξασκηση κατασκευαζοντας κατι δικο μας,,,,,Αλλα σαν το αγοραστο δεν εχει!Ενα μηχανημα, ενισχυτης, κονσολα αυτοενισχυομενη, μικτης, ειναι πολυ καλυτερος εστω και φτηνος παρα μια πανακριβη ιδιοκατασκευη!
Απ' τη στιγμη που καποιος βγαινει μπροστα σε κοσμο να παιξει και μαλιστα επαγγελματικα πρεπει να εχει αξιοπιστα και δοκιμασμενα μηχανηματα.
Εχω κι εγω ενα σωρο κατασκευες στο σπιτι μου αλλα αν θα βγω να παιξω μπασσο θα παιξω με το Trace Elliot δεν θα παιξω με τον φτιαχτο μοσφετ που εχω απο τη δεκαετια του '90!
Το ιδιο ισχυει και αν θα βγω να παιξω κιθαρα και να τραγουδησω.Κονσολα, μικτης, rack με τελικο και επεξεργαστες και ηχεια!
Για τη πλακα στο σπιτι και για να λεμε στο φορουμ ειναι καλα, αλλα αν προκειται να εμφανιστουμε μπροστα σε κοσμο τα δεδομενα και οι απαιτησεις αλλαζουν!Ο ''πελατης'' πρεπει να ακουσει σωστη μουσικη με καθαρες συχνοτητες και ο παικτης να ειναι ξενοιστος και να μην εχει στο νου του μη του χαλασει κανα μηχανημα!
Αυτα τα λιγα και συγγνωμη για το υφος αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια για οσους θελουν να πανε ενα παραπανω σε οτι κανουν.

ΥΓ. Και μη βγει κανεις και πει καλα εγω ειμαι ερασιτεχνης! Επαναλαμβανω ο ''πελατης-ακροατης'' δε φταιει σε τιποτα!
Και ερασιτεχνης δεν ειναι οποιος δε παιζει καλα, ειναι οποιος δε πληρωνεται!

----------


## Panοs

+1 σε αυτα που λεει ο σακης...
ειχα φτιαξει και εγω εναν class d 2x400 τον οποιο και πούλησα..μετα αγορασα εναν ενισχυτη της crest audio 2x500 4ohm 2x750 2ohm...
πραγματικά δεν εχουν καμια σχεση..
οχι τοσο σε ισχύ(εχει λιγο περισσότερο ρευμα ο crest στις χαμηλες)αλλα σε θεμα ποιότητας και αξιοπιστίας.....
βεβαια ειναι ασήκωτος μαζι με το rack αλλα χαλαλι του..δεν καταλαβαίνει τιποτα....
οσο και να ασχοληθείς το αγοραστο παντα θα ειναι καλυτερο...

----------


## Dbnn

Μη τα μπερδευετε. Το αγοραστο δεν ειναι καλυτερο απο το φτιαχτο. Πολλες φορες βγαινω να παιξω με φτιαχτα μηχανηματα. 
Κυκλοφορουν πολλα σχεδια αλλα ειναι μαγαρισμενα συνηθως κοτσαρουν αλλα 5 ζευγαρια εξοδου και λενε για χιλιαρικα βαττ που δεν παιζει. Θα εκραγει!

Ενα σωστα σχεδιασμενο μηχανημα φτιαχτο με σωστα υλικα και τεχνη και πληροφοριες που αγνοουμε οι περισσοτεροι στον τροπο λειτουργιας ακομα και μιας ταπεινης αντιστασης κανουν την διαφορα και καθιστουν το ετοιματζιδικο σκουπιδι μπροστα στο DIY. 
Με αγαπη..

Υ.γ. μη βιαζεστε και μην ακολουθειτε οτι σχεδιο βρησκετε στο ιντερνετ. Σκεφτειτε και σχεδιαστε ενα μονοι σας! Διαβαστε!

----------

FILMAN (17-03-16)

----------


## agis68

Γενικά συμφωνώ με όσα είπαν οι προλαλλήσαντες αλλά αμα δεν υπάρχει σάλιο τα περιθώρια στενέυουν. Επίσης εγώ ως δυνατό πνευστό δεν θέλω ενίσχυση αλλά η μουσική συνοδευτική κουρτίνα οπότε βολεύομαι με ιδιοκατασκευή! Αν έπαιζα μιθάρα ναι θα συμφωνούσα να μη με στήσει ο ενισχυτής αλλά εδώ η ενίσχυση σε μένα δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με εμένα....είναι ειδοποιός διαφορά,,,Τεσπα για τα watt τώρα κάτι σε 40-60 watt το θεωρώ ικανοποιητικό....μονοφωνικό αλλά επειδή έχω δύο ηχειακια 60W θα τα ενσωματώσω εκεί....δηλαδή ξεχωριστός ενισχυτής και θα ανοιγει σαν ντουλάπι οπότε θα είναι τριπτυχο.....

ηχειο---ενισχυτής+CDplayer------ηχείο

επίσης τροφοδοσία 12 V!!!

----------


## FILMAN

> ...τώρα κάτι σε 40-60 watt το θεωρώ ικανοποιητικό...
> 
> ...επίσης τροφοδοσία 12 V!!!



Με 12V τροφοδοσία και τάξη Β / ΑΒ για να πάρεις 40W στο μεγάφωνο, αυτό θα πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση το πολύ 0.45Ω!
Αν κάνεις συνδεσμολογία γέφυρας, τότε θα πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση το πολύ 1.8Ω!

Δεν μιλάμε για 60W!

Άρα για να χρησιμοποιήσεις μη εξωτικά ηχεία των 4 ή 8Ω πρέπει να καταφύγεις σε άλλες λύσεις. Πέρα από την προφανή λύση του να βάλεις ένα μετασχηματιστή ανάμεσα στον ενισχυτή και το ηχείο ή του να φτιάξεις ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό ανύψωσης τάσης για να τροφοδοτήσεις τον ενισχυτή, μπορείς να δεις λύσεις ενισχυτών σε πιο περίπλοκες τάξεις.

Δες για παράδειγμα το datasheet του TDA1562. Δεν το έχω ακούσει και δεν ξέρω τί ψάρια πιάνει, αλλά η απλότητα του (εξωτερικού) κυκλώματος είναι άκρως προκλητική για να το δοκιμάσει κανείς.

----------

agis68 (17-03-16)

----------


## agis68

Φίλιππε έχεις δίκιο δεν έκανα υπολογισμούς καθόλου αλλά και τα Watt που είπα είναι σωστά για να μην μιλήσω για καλή εταιρία που βγάζει στο ηχείο 100-120W...Απλά η ενίσχυση γίνεται με ινβέρτερ και έτσι μπορέι και τα βγάζει (δεν μιλάμε για ινβέρτερ 12----220V φυσικά)

----------

